
Ask HN: Jobs/careers that make the world better? - throwaway180909
Hi HN - apologies for the throwaway posting.<p>After over a decade working in various software engineering and management roles I&#x27;m looking for a change - and in particular, I&#x27;m looking for something where I can step back at the end of each day proud that I&#x27;ve done something that helps to improve the world, rather than just earned a paycheck.<p>What do you think is the most effective way a software engineer can spend their time to make the world a better place?
======
salawat
Mishap reporting or civil service work gave me that. It was nice to know that
statistically speaking, that system has ensured someone came home who wouldn't
have otherwise. EHR systems could use some definite TLC for making them more
Doc friendly, but insurance has so consumed that vertical it's hard to escape
them in terms of them driving them business requirements.

You could look at expanding your horizons. Software CAN get you anywhere as
long as you have the computer science basics so you aren't constrained to
making web apps or some stuff. Embedded systems can get you neat places. Heck,
logistics may even present some interesting challenges.

Though, basically gonna reaffirm an earlier poster. Go Small Biz. Dat Paycheck
from the big boys may be nice, but it is the little people I've always gotten
the biggest kick out of helping.

Even if it's something as innocuous as helping a grandma set up a prayer
request mailing pipeline. It gives you the warm fuzzies.

------
jppope
Build a business. It doesn't have to be a social cause but per your question,
that would be a nice addition.

Small businesses do a lot of things that make the world better. As a whole
they provide more jobs than large companies, they are able to be more flexible
with their employees (more human), they can chase after projects and
efficiencies that large companies cannot, and they can make different
decisions (most importantly, they can make YOUR decisions on how to make
things better).

Over the last decade, fewer and fewer people have been starting businesses.
Specifically, our most talented people are choosing to work for larger
companies since compensation is better when comparing opportunity cost and
risk.

If starting a business is a little much, try to find a role where you can
mentor. Specifically mentoring people that come from non-traditional
backgrounds, people that are very different from yourself.

